

How I Built My Art Career and Learned to Hate It. - dsr12
https://medium.com/career-pathing/f893dfdb0703

======
bjterry
I was curious what the nature of his art director position was because I was
having trouble conceptualizing what field he was in. I assumed since he wasn't
being clear on the point that it was straightforward prints or something, but
it was probably t-shirt designs. That partially explains why pop culture and
parody were so successful. Clothing is almost a pure signalling mechanism, and
signalling relies on (or at least streamlined by) relatability and social cues
with viewers.

From his home page:

> My name is Jimiyo. For the last 8 years I operated as an art director and
> designer for the apparel industry. I've worked with companies such as
> Nascar, Threadless, Billabong, Arbor Skateboards, and many more. Until my
> recent exit, my efforts helped Teefury.com become a successful leading
> entity in the online shirt-a-day industry by being the sole decision maker
> on over 1500 designs that were sold over the last 4+ years. Currently I
> trade stocks and design t-shirts, but am looking to find opportunities in
> mentoring and teaching others how to achieve a successful and profitable
> career in the art industry.

------
jmhnilbog
It doesn't sound like 'Art' was the problem here. Art Direction is a lot
different from a career as a professional artist.

